# New E-8'S



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

NYC E-8'S nice for an aristo piece...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good! I have one chrome ATSF, and another on the way. 

By the way Nick, you probably do not need it, but they pull like a sonofagon with 6 pounds of lead shot in the fuel tank! 










Regards, Greg


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 10/04/2008 12:22 PM
Looks good! I have one chrome ATSF, and another on the way. 

By the way Nick, you probably do not need it, but they pull like a sonofagon with 6 pounds of lead shot in the fuel tank! 










Regards, Greg




WOW
Look at that,thats a lot of weight! i have 17 NYC usa trains streamliners to pull so i think i'l need the exrta weight Greg. how much weight comes with it? do they pull well? i saw my 1st one the other day a CBQ chrome over at Pats and i have to tell you i was likin it.i posted a video up top with a coal train you can see it running there. i just ordered 4 of them 2 to use as a units and the other 2 if i can find someone here thats want to make a b unit for me. i pay cash HE HE HE








Nick


----------



## Marauderer (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 10/04/2008 12:22 PM
Looks good! I have one chrome ATSF, and another on the way. 

By the way Nick, you probably do not need it, but they pull like a sonofagon with 6 pounds of lead shot in the fuel tank! 



I was over at Greg's last Sunday and was very impressed with his E-8. And yes it is very heavy and pulls very strong.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well Nick, funny you should ask where I can speak freely. 

A long long time ago Aristo put all the weights in the loco, i.e. installed. 

Then about half way through the Dash 9 production (maybe the 2nd production run) they only installed one of the 3 weights and the other two were in the box, in a really dumb place. The loose weights bounced around and smashed up the pilots of the diesel in shipping (pictures on the Aristo forum) 

Then we were told that from then on, locos would be shipped with only one weight, and the other 2 were "free" but you had to pay shipping of $5. Not free, but close. 

Then the economy got bad, and we also got the E8. 

Surprise! NO weights. 

And surprise: no weights available for purchase at time of introduction. 

OK, so everyone waits, and now of course we are expecting the "free" $5 weights. 

Oops... the price of the weights goes crazy... and they are no longer made of lead. Some people pay $30 plus shipping for their weights, and the weights go from 1.96 pounds each (times 3 for a loco) to about 1.09 pounds each. 

By the way, the E8 weights are the same as the Dash-9 weights, so why did we wait? 

The E8 weighs about 9 pounds out of the box, considerably less than any other diesel made by Aristo of the same size or even near the same size. 

Now everyone is mad, and then Aristo tells us that the E8 needs no weights, because it pulls shorter trains, made of passenger cars. 

Hmm... if you want to talk about cars that are heavy and do not roll well, your first choice is passenger cars, whether from Aristo or USAT. 

I put 6 pounds in shot in mine, slightly more than the 3 weights it was set up for. 

I was also told that this was too much weight, it might wear out the gears prematurely (again by Aristo), but why wouldn't the Dash 9 or SD45 do the same? Same gearbox. 

So, it's sort of a hilarious story. I crack up every time I think it through. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## audi84 (Jan 13, 2008)

Greg

Me thinks this rates a BIG "DUH"


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Just heard someone got there 2nd ATSF E-8 and the lead work is done.







Now we need photos of double heading with the USA cars on that nice fnew extation you are working on. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, running them right now with a 7 car Aristo heavyweight, QSI in both.... running great... 

Not a great picture, will get a better one later:


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

* 
Boy Greg.. they sure look nice.. *


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, now getting "B" unit fever... but have to buy TWO "A" units to make one "B".... and the chrome ones cost more.... Not sure I want a $700 B unit... 

(but it would look really cool). 

Too bad you could not hear this lashup... when you start the locos from "off" you can hear the dual motors spin up in each one... and as you run them in a consist (I run DCC) you hear the two locos kind of go in and out of sync. 

Ahh.. think I will get the streamliner train built up.... 8 pound RPO car is first..... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes they sure look sharp together. I can relate to the double heading with the QSI. They sound awesome. Yep I think I see a B unit in Gregs future.







Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I love that gray and white!


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 10/05/2008 11:52 PM
Yeah, now getting "B" unit fever... but have to buy TWO "A" units to make one "B".... and the chrome ones cost more.... Not sure I want a $700 B unit...




If you go for a B unit you'll be 1/3 done to matching your great signature photo. Looks like an E8m B unit in the middle. By the way, what train is that...Kansas City Chief, Chicagoan, other? After the E8m B unit, then all you'll need is what looks to be an E3B, and E3A #11. Those shouldn't be too hard to bash from the E8


----------

